# Normanaj inspired



## kit s (Apr 12, 2020)

Had some frozen shrimp (a little over a year old) in a vacuum pack bag that I had put up (love vacuum seal). Wasn't sure if it was still good so did have a backup meal planned. Well it was ok so with couple day old left over rice made some shrimp fried rice


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 12, 2020)

That's a keeper for sure.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2020)

looks tasty


----------



## normanaj (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks good.

Pretty much have gone through most of the old stuff in the freezer.Managed to have avoided going to Market Basket or Stop and Shop so far but can't do that anymore,going to have to make that dreaded trip soon.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Good job!


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2020)

Mmmm  Shrimp Fried Rice

Gary


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks good. Could you share your recipe?


----------



## kit s (Apr 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. Could you share your recipe?


Steve...simple ...Little broccoli flower crowns, sliced thin carrots,some shredded purple cabbage, of course finely chopped garlic, shrimp,rice,salt a little pepper,slash or so of soy sauce,scrambled egg  and lastly chopped green onion.
Sauteed veggies for about 45sec. then added shrimp and garlic, after about a min added rice fried for about 2min, then seasoning and eggs last thing just before pulling added 2 green onions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks great! Love shrimp fried rice!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2020)

Look Great from Here!!!
Love Me some "Shrimp Flied Lice"!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the recipe 

 kit s


----------

